# Pyongyang---Capital of North Korea



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

It looks much better than what I thought.


----------



## kickass923 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats pretty nice for a country with a ruthless dictator
how did you get the pics?


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

It looks really nice compared to what I thought it was.


----------



## tripcore (Jan 21, 2006)

kickass923 said:


> thats pretty nice for a country with a ruthless dictator


That's pretty typical for a country with a ruthless dictator.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice pictures


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Looks pretty nice on this pics, but I can imagine there are a hell of a lot ugly commieblocks too.

Btw I was kinda surprised too hear that there's a 330m skyscraper in Pyongyang, the Ryugyong Hotel.










Some facts from emporis:
- The building has reached it's full structural height, but it's currently no more than a massive concrete shell.
- Construction was halted in 1992 because of financial problems, and the building's future still remains undecided.
- The North Korean government is currently trying to invite a foreign investment of 300 million US dollars for a new structural system.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

wow. how did you get those pictures? this is only the second time i have seen pyongyang images on the net. and the first one was from the bbc website. 

id like to see more, i really dont hear much of anything about the way life is in DPRK


----------



## leaderwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

North Korea is a paradise. Looks like Tokyo.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

my colleges travel to north korea, they said camera is not allow to bring to north korea.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea North Korea doens't have that many sancations(since sancations mean war) which allows them to still get some money from Russia, China, and South Korea is trying to help their economy. However China is threatning to limit relations. Pyogyang isnt the worst capital but theres def room for improvement.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

With N Korea's stupid provocative actions, it will come- and hopefully soon, crashing down. Pre-emptive military strikes (with atomic or hydrogen bombs to prevent an Iraqi situation) should be taken on the country sooner, rather than later, to prevent them from becoming a bigger threat. S Korea should move in fast and annex Pyongyang.


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

They made Pyongyang a showcase city. I heard this is not typical for the rest of the country though. Nice pics nonetheless.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

leaderwolf said:


> Looks like Tokyo.


It does ? :?


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

leaderwolf said:


> Looks like Tokyo.


??? are you serius??:dunno:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow very nice city. The dear leader did a great job.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

godblessbotox said:


> wow. how did you get those pictures? this is only the second time i have seen pyongyang images on the net. and the first one was from the bbc website.



Google?


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r0fM31BXKk

Someone even managed to film the Ryugyong Hotel!


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you say Propaganda?

Check this SSC thread out to see what's up: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=200581&page=1&pp=20


----------



## nath05 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah North Korea's great. All those pesky electric lights that keep me awake at night are no problem there. Hail the dear leader!


----------

